# Michelin Pro4 Endurance vs Service Course



## grnmasi (Aug 26, 2007)

Need to get some new tires for an upcoming week long "fast" tour in Oregon with occasional chip seal, thorns, wet roads and fast steep downhills. Trying to decide between the 23mm Pro4 Endurance and Service Course. These have been out for a while so thought I could get some good real-world experience reports/opinions.

I am ~ 178 lbs (body weight) and currently ride 23 mm Pro 2's at 110/115 psi (F/R). I have loved their grip and ride but recently one tire sidewall got torn (replaced it) and then in the next 3 rides, other tires had three flats. Bad luck, I know. They are older tires and have multiple small cuts and for this tour (Cycle Oregon), I want to start with fresh tires. I still need to be able to ride fast, but want to feel safe on those fast downhills, i.e. less likely to get a blowout. Durability in terms of how long they last is not nearly as important as grip (dry and rain) and puncture resistance.

Is the Endurance model a good compromise or am I giving up too much of the grip and ride quality (low resistance and smoothness) relative to the Service Course. I know it is a balancing act. Like I said, durability, i.e. how long they last is not as important as grip, ride quality, and puncture resistance.

On the other hand, should I just be looking at 25 mm tires? Do they give more grip and ride quality or am I just adding unnecessary weight for someone in my size?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

grnmasi said:


> Durability in terms of how long they last is not nearly as important as grip (dry and rain) and puncture resistance.


I run the Pro 4 Service Course and grip was my only concern. Once you add puncture resistance into the equation then the endless debate begins. 

I got my 1st pinch flat yesterday on a very fast, steep descent. Bad decision on my part and I hit a pretty big crack at the wrong angle and I hit it hard. Again, no one to blame but myself.

The Pro 4 Service Course work well for me.


----------



## Etod451369 (Apr 22, 2012)

MP4 SC is my choice. Amazing smooth ride and corner stability/traction. However, after about 1200 miles the rear is showing signs of squaring. I my choice is to ride my nice bike/wheels/tires so I am not concerned, but if you want few thousand miles out of these look towards the endurance model.


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

very happy with my service course tires so far this season, over 700mi on them and they are great. I did have a puncture flat soon after getting them, but it was just bad luck with what i ran over along side the road, I think just about any tire might have had an issue in that case.

Ever since then, no flats, working great even on some chip seal roads. I'm not out on the wet roads very much so I can't attest to that, but i feel pretty confident going downhill 45+mph with them.


----------

